# Taos Beta?



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*So the girlfriend and I are making our first trip to Taos Jan. 30-Feb. 2 and I was wondering if anyone could provide some beta on the mountain. Any areas that I SHOULDN'T miss? Kachina Peak looks awesome but is it worth the hike? Any info about the mountain and the town would be great! Both my girlfriend and I are advanced level skiers (i ski, she rides), we like to hike sidecountry when we're at a resort and obsviously love steep and deep powder (who doesn't?), cornice drops, glades, a little of everything (rolling groomers are probably our least favorite). Let me know your thoughts, thanks! *


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Taos is a my favorite area. But I don't know if it's worth the trip with a reported 37 inch base. I wonder if the good stuff will even be open and if it is you will proly trash a set a skies per day. When I was down there a few years back a local told me it really doesn't get good until 80+ inches and when I was there it was about 90. If you want to go and see the area that's cool but I wouldn't expect much from a ski standpoint.

Here is a quote off their website from the conditions page:

*Snow Surface: * 
Packed Powder/Hard pack
Steeps are slick. Ski with caution and know how to self arrest.

I would translate the above as "Anything that's really good is a concrete death chute"


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

I just talked to Ski Patrol down there and they said West Basin is open and Highline ridge is open out to Treskow. Nothing on Kachina is open.

They said it's a bit boney now but they are getting snow today and expecting 6 to 8 out of this storm.

That resort does not see massive crowds like CO so it may be worth it to you.


----------



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

I would not go.

I love Taos - but I agree with only a 39 inch base it is not happening.

I have skied there with a 60 inch base - was good

I have skied there with a 95 inch base - was very very good

It is very rocky and steep there - I do not belive 39 inche base is worth it

But that said the town is cool and ski vibe is cool

Also there are no gates to enter the side country evverything is inbounds.

Scott


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Taos*

Here is where you want to hang if you're serious about making the trip.

The 09/10 Taos Conditions/TR/GTG Thread - Page 3 - EpicSki Community


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

nastar on longhorn would be fun....and entertaining....the times are gonna be pretty long.....i save tthat run for the end of the day....after it i always feel like i cant stand up any more


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*upon further review, my girlfriend and I are waiting 2 more weeks before we head south to taos. taking everyone's advice and waiting for a little more base. we'll be there over presidents day weekend, which kinda sucks because typically the crowds are GIANT wherever you go (speaking from a colorado standpoint) that weekend. Anybody have experience down there over p-day weekend? Is it super busy or not too bad? I'd like to go even later in feb but my girlfriend starts coaching soccer at the end of feb so no go. Maybe we'll get lucky and get some snow in the middle of feb! *


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Taos*

Although elevated; the crowds will be nothing like Summit County. Even going to Aspen reduces the trauma significantly.

Think about it; The front range literal has a population of millions only 1.5 hour drive from the Summit Country resorts .


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

possumturd said:


> Although elevated; the crowds will be nothing like Summit County. Even going to Aspen reduces the trauma significantly.
> 
> Think about it; The front range literal has a population of millions only 1.5 hour drive from the Summit Country resorts .


This was never more clear to me than it is now..... honestly. You are right.


----------



## Laeljon (Aug 9, 2007)

bobbuilds said:


> This was never more clear to me than it is now..... honestly. You are right.


 Taos got 26" last five days. 60" base


----------

